# White rings on furniture



## emmamadison01 (Jun 8, 2010)

How do I clean white rings on furniture?


----------



## Buella (Jun 8, 2010)

I don't know where to purchase Jasco, but you could try mixing some olive oil with either kosher or table salt, and rubbing into the stain, it has worked many times for me on white marks.


----------



## minknency (Jun 8, 2010)

Antique furniture is a treasure. Taking care of your own furniture is good for the environment. Most white marks or rings on furniture are usually left by water.There are a few methods you can use to remove water marks, you can use lubricant oily substance for removing these marks.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

There is something about these three posts that look funny (peculiar) to me.

This is the first post for the first poster.

It is the 2nd post for the 2nd poster. 

And it is the 3rd post for the 3rd poster.

G


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

I agree!

The only info in their profile is their signature ! :thumbdown:


----------



## TheSkipper (May 31, 2010)

When I bought ethan allen furniture the manufacture suggested to use mayonnaise. 

I bought a coffee table with a glass top so I wouldn't worry about rings, so I've never tired it, but if a big manufacturer suggests something as simple as mayo, then at the very least it can't make the situation worse.


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

GeorgeC said:


> There is something about these three posts that look funny (peculiar) to me.
> 
> This is the first post for the first poster.
> 
> ...


Yeah, and WTF is a "lubricant oily substance" supposed to designate? I don't think rubbing crankcase oil on your furniture would be a good idea. The first post looks legit, but the other two look flaky.


----------



## Old Hand (May 19, 2010)

For some technical info and tips, you might like to try *http://tinyurl.com/29tevon

*Jeff Gorman
www.amgron.clara.net


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TheSkipper said:


> When I bought ethan allen furniture the manufacture suggested to use mayonnaise.
> 
> I bought a coffee table with a glass top so I wouldn't worry about rings, so I've never tired it, but if a big manufacturer suggests something as simple as mayo, then at the very least it can't make the situation worse.



Mayonnaise...that's interesting. Would that be regular or light? I have a friend whose neighbors' sister-in-law, or could be her aunt or cousin, I forgot, visited New Jersey for the first time and when she returned said that hollandaise sauce worked pretty good. She said if the ring doesn't disappear immediately, throw in some veggies, or some eggs over easy and enjoy the eggs benedict.


----------



## tendres (Feb 15, 2010)

Wow 1,2,3 lots of ideas how about a coaster.


----------



## johnalbert (Jun 21, 2010)

Well I use one method that always works is as follows:

Make a paste of baking soda and water. Using a damp sponge, rub the marks with moderate pressure with the mixture until they are gone. It really works.


----------



## buchhakj (Jul 7, 2010)

get a liquid wax and put a light bit on a rag and buff it out


----------



## RyanLincoln (Jun 25, 2011)

You can apply a coating of toothpaste to the white ring on your wood furniture. Rub the toothpaste into the white ring with a soft cloth will work well.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

If anyone is interested in a fix, the ring is moisture trapped under the finish. Use a towel on the ring, and pass a hot dry iron over the ring, the heat should evaporate it. Sometimes the ring will just go poof on its own over time.












 







.


----------



## eigersa (Apr 17, 2011)

i just wet a bit of cloth with rubbing alcohol and "swipe" at the ring, never failed me yet.


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

try these and see if any work.


http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20070123132932AAMmdKj

http://www.finishing.com/102/75.shtml

http://www.thewoodcareshop.com/inde...e=PS141&s_kwcid=TC-2817-1846323551-b-68817712


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

GeorgeC said:


> There is something about these three posts that look funny (peculiar) to me.
> 
> This is the first post for the first poster.
> 
> ...





I guess I will have to wait till it gets to the 231st post before I can answer this then :huh: ..........

:laughing: :laughing: :laughing:

Fabian


----------



## Noggin (Oct 3, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> If anyone is interested in a fix, the ring is moisture trapped under the finish. Use a towel on the ring, and pass a hot dry iron over the ring, the heat should evaporate it. Sometimes the ring will just go poof on its own over time.


That is what my wife does to get rid of the HUGE white spots I left on our new coffee table after eating off of it with paper plates. I thought she was going to KILL me when I saw the 8" white splotch I left. She dampened the towel before using the clothes iron on it though... which didn't make sense to me, but it did the trick.


----------



## Jim West Pa (Jul 27, 2010)

TheSkipper said:


> When I bought ethan allen furniture the manufacture suggested to use mayonnaise.
> 
> I bought a coffee table with a glass top so I wouldn't worry about rings, so I've never tired it, but if a big manufacturer suggests something as simple as mayo, then at the very least it can't make the situation worse.


 
It definately works :thumbsup:


----------



## JCOrava (Sep 18, 2011)

Toothpaste and elbow grease will do the trick BUT if your piece has a satin finish, it will be glossy after the toothpaste. I will definitely try the iron trick.

Sent from my iPad using Wood Forum


----------

